# Likely validity of test - duplicate post from Nurses board sorry in advance



## cornishpasty (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi - I have posted this on the Ask a Nurse board but thought that others might have useful experience so hope it is ok to post it twice (I've presumed only nurses can post on AaN).  Apologies if this is wrong...

I have been told to test on Saturday which is 16dp2dt.  However, I have a big family thing on over the weekend and would rather have a bit more time to get used to the outcome if possible.  I don't want to put it off til Monday as I am back at work then.  I am seriously considering testing tomorrow which will be 14 days post 2 day transfer.

My concern is that I might get a false positive.  I took the 5000IU HCG trigger on Sunday 5 October 2008 and a subsequent 2000IU HCG injection on Sunday 12 October.  Tomorrow will be 23 October and I am just wondering about the chances of it being out of my system completely.  

Obviously I am going to test again on Saturday and will try and remain positive if it's negative, but would really love to know how confident I can be if it is positive!

Any idea of the odds would be much appreciated and many thanks.


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

mmm, I thought fairl chance it cld still be in the system?  There might even be small chance that it cld still be in your system on official test day due to your extra shot?  What is yr clinic saying about that?

Does your clinic do bloods?  Maybe you cld persuade them to do 2 bloods for you to check whether yr levels are going up?


----------



## cornishpasty (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi, thanks for your response.  Clinic have just given me the date and to be honest I haven't queried this with them.  They seem to do this 16 days regardless as they gave me that when I had natural cycle FET and if I had gone past day 12 I would have known I was pregnant I think as there is no way would have got to day 16 not pregnant!  Didn't even buy a test.  

Not really sure what to do as I see your point about it still being in system but guess that it is so much less than the trigger shot that maybe it should be out.  I think I'll call the clinic tomorrow but if anyone has direct experience of this I'd be very grateful for any other  views.  Many thanks.


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Your HCG level will disperse at roughly 1000 per day. 

one trick you could use is test today, tomorrow etc and if you get a bfn you know it s out of your system, so if you get a bfp on your proposed test date you know its the real deal. 

if you get a bfn though on your proposed test day, test again on clinic s test day- stranger things can happen!

Lotsky x


----------



## cornishpasty (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.  I think that this is what I'm not getting.  How does the HCG reduce?  If I took 2000 one day does that mean it will all be gone in two days?  Yet I keep reading everywhere that it takes 10 days to 14 days for the 5000UI trigger shot to go.  Perhaps I'm being a bit dim....

Congrats on your pregnancy by the way.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The 1000 IU leaving your body per day is an approximation and it doesn't mean that if you have 2000 IU of HCG injection that it will be out in 2 days.

10,000 IU Pregnyl (or 250mcg/6500 IU Ovitrelle) can take _up to 14 days_ to leave your body so whilst 1000 IU is "average", it's not an exact measurement for all.

We all have varying metabolisms so will eliminate the drugs from our bodies are varying rates.

Did you also have trigger jab before EC plus the 5000 IU & 2000 IU shots in 2ww, if so, what was that amount ?

If you had last injection on 12 October then that's 11 days ago........if that's 14p2dt then the original HCG trigger injection (assuming you had one) should be out of your system by now as it's over 14 days ago......but you've had a "top up" since then......but that last injection was a smaller amount and 11 days ago, so in theory, you'd expect it to be out of your body by now.

I think it's unlikely you'd get a false positive now but there is always a small chance.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## cornishpasty (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello 

Thanks for your reply.

I had 5000IU gonasi pre EC.  Eggs collected on 7th and embryos replaced on 9th.  Followed by 2000IU gonasi on 12th Oct.  And that's it - just the one injection post transfer.

I got a positive on a clear blue digital this morning.  I am going to phone the clinic but feel a bit embarassed cos I've tested early!  I feel like I've cheated or something!  I was going to wait til Saturday but the timing is so bad.

Anyway, sorry to hog the board.  I am gonna build up courage to ring clinic now (already tried once but engaged and then I was trying to avoid a peak time).  Rather annoyingly, they aren't the easiest to get through to so this doesn't help!

Thanks again. x


----------

